# snow removal



## godschild (Jul 29, 2011)

Starting a sidewalk snow removal business whats the best ride-on tractor to get the job done without tearing up lawns. Would like a 24hp


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*reply*

Welcome to the forum! The type of equipment you use is,largely up to you. Some prefer Deere products,some like Simplicity,etc. I think the best way to decide,is to consider availability of parts,maintainance costs, attachments availability,etc.You will also need a walk-behind unit,for areas the tractor won't reach. There is also another little "glitch" to using equipment commercially.....it usually voids the warranty. I know that in your area,as here,there can be some pretty heavy snowfalls!I think a unit that can handle a blade OR a blower,along with wheel weights,and chains,is your best bet. Both Deere and Simlicity,make heavier tractors to do this type of work,so they'll last longer than,say, a Craftsman,or MTD,with a lighter frame. As an owner/operator of a small-engine repair shop,I've seen guys cut costs,and end up getting a unit that just falls apart under that type of usage. Here's a tip: look at the equipment of some of the businesses doing snow removal,and while you look note which models/makes are worse for wear. Also,some of these guys trade/replace equipment,rather than repair them.Hope this helps.


----------

